# Charges for ATM / Credit Card use in Canaries



## Conshine (7 Feb 2011)

I have an Ulster Bank Credit card and a Debit card (separate cards).

Are there any extra charges for withdrawing from an ATM using the Debit card in the Canaries?

Also, if I use my Credit Card for paying in shops and restaurants, same question, any extra charges?

I understand withdrawing from an ATM with the Credit Card will incur costs regardless fo where I am and I understand that I need to pay my Credit Card bill in full to avoid charges - My questions are on the actual use of the cards.

Thanks!


----------



## horusd (7 Feb 2011)

Perhaps it was the bank you withdrew from that applied the charges?  I incurred some charges abroad ( not Canaries) , when I queried it the bank told me that certain bank ATM's abroad applied add'l charges. They also told me that this wasn't always highlighted ( as some are) at withdrawal stage, and there was nothing I could do about it. Some of the charges were very high, one I think was nearly €7 for a withdrawal of € 250.


----------



## Conshine (7 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> Perhaps it was the bank you withdrew from that applied the charges?


 
Actually, I havent been yet.. Just want to know what the charges are, so I can plan ahead.. Cheers


----------



## horusd (7 Feb 2011)

Check with the bank b4 you go conshine. But you might find that some of the normal ATM's from major banks, like Santander etc don't charge for Euro withdrawals, but the private ATMS do.


----------



## TheShark (7 Feb 2011)

I have an AIB laser card and have made ATM withdrawals from Telebanco ATM's in Spain without incurring any additional fee.


----------



## MANTO (7 Feb 2011)

I used my Visa Debit a few weeks ago, to withdraw cash and used in Spar with no extra charges. I am with PTSB.


----------



## runner (7 Feb 2011)

same here. no extra charges on mine in canaries.


----------



## partnership (9 Feb 2011)

If you withdraw money anywhere in the euro zone you are not charged for it with a debit card when using most machines.  I have never been charged in Lanzarote or any of the other islands.  I think it is the same for the credit card in terms of the use of the machine.  you would however incur the charges fromt he credit card company unless you were in credit with them ie load up the card with money


----------



## salaried (10 Feb 2011)

Hi Conshine, I always use the telebanco atm,s when in Peurto Rico . I have never been charged a commission on a debit card, Also I have paid for meals and shopping on my visa and never incurred any charges.


----------



## moonman (13 Mar 2011)

we were told by b.o.i that when we are in a eurozone country if we used an atm with the cirrus symbol, that there would not be any charges.  it has worked for us since 2002.


----------

